

How Steve Jobs makes money from the iPhone - alexyim
http://www.vator.tv/news/show/2008-10-23-jobs-gets-at-t-to-show-him-the-money-up-front

======
ritug84
This reminds me of the article that i read on 'Common Sense in Business'.
While most of the times, people say that marketing is all about common sense,
time and again Apple has been sailing in the direction opposite to the wind,
doing things that defy common sense, and creating newer and newer success
models! Be it, launching better iPod to kill the existing ones or opting for a
no subsidy model with AT&T.

